# How Rare



## krafty (Apr 30, 2010)

How rare is an '05 or 06 GTO with blue leather interior and blue paint ???
Looking for one, but recall ever seeing only one...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The paint color is called Impulse Blue Metallic. Those were the only ones produced with the blue interior. It also all depends on the Transmission, and the Package the car was sold with. 

2005:

228	Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue Interior/Automatic/17" wheels
347	Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue Interior/Manual/17" Wheels
41	Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue Interior/Automatic/18" Wheels
57	Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue Interior/Manual/18" Wheels

2006:

153 Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue Interior/Automatic/17" Wheels 
227 Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue Interior/Manual/17" Wheels
125 Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue Interior/Automatic/18" Wheels
262 Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue interior/Manual/18" Wheels


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Going by the totals alone, regardless of transmission or wheel option, in 05 and 06, only 1440 of the total 25,017 were produced w/that combination of paint and exterior. That's less than 6%.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

That color combo seems to be pretty rare.
I only seen one 05 GTO that had that color combo and it 
was on eBay motors.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a sticky with production numbers.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> There is a sticky with production numbers.


That's were I got my numbers from:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/total-gto-production-numbers-2004-2006-a-14686/#post131857


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got blue on blue. I've only seen one other car with the same colors as mine. It's a 2004 model, locally owned here in town, also with the auto tranny. I know the guy who owns it. When I bought my car back in 06, there was a blue with black interior and 17" rims at the local stealership and a blue with blue interior with 18" rims at the stealership across the bay. I wanted the blue interior and the 18"s were just a bonus. Both cars had the auto tranny. There is an 05 midnight blue here in town that I put JHP gauges in for. It's got the black interior. I think the blue leather only came with the impulse blue cars.


----------



## TheDtrain (Apr 9, 2011)

theres one for sale in Clifton Park NY right now.

I went and looked at it, it's a beaut


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you factor in that maybe 30+% of GTOs have been totaled the number gets even lower. BTW '04s had blu/blu also


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 05 IBM with Blue interior manual trans 17 inch wheels, bought it last year here in the Twin Cities. I have not seen another one around the area. I have seen a few PBM and a Yellow Jacket. Anyone else IBM/Blue?


----------



## krafty (Apr 30, 2010)

*Blu/Blu FS*

DTrain,Can you give me some specifics on the one you saw in Clifton Park ??
Dealer,private seller, phone # ???


----------



## TheDtrain (Apr 9, 2011)

2006 Pontiac GTO - Midtown Auto Group Clifton Park, NY

here's their website, found it first on craigslist.

just dropped in price


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

SWGOAT said:


> I have a 05 IBM with Blue interior manual trans 17 inch wheels, bought it last year here in the Twin Cities. I have not seen another one around the area. I have seen a few PBM and a Yellow Jacket. Anyone else IBM/Blue?


I am IBM/blue. '06, auto tranny, 18" rims, dealer installed SAP grills, front fascia, and rear wing, JHP OEM plug and play gauges.


----------



## krafty (Apr 30, 2010)

*Fs*

DTrain, Thanks Much, Will check it out !!!


----------



## TheDtrain (Apr 9, 2011)

No problem, let me know if it ends up coming to fruition! I live 10 min down the road I can check it out for you if you're not local.


----------



## Ryan H (Apr 9, 2011)

I have an 06 M6 with custom exhaust and rims. I am serisouly thinking about selling it( why I am here originally). After seeing those production numbers I am having second thoughts. It is my second, 2nd gen (had a brand new red/red M6 that I had to sell...young and stupid). 

We want to buy a vacation home and selling the car would help. Decisions.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

i have a blue on blue 05 gto .... i had ot go out of state to buy it .. i knew what i wanted and took about 4 months to find it .... but wait for it .. and it will come.

:cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

06 ibm/blue m6 18's. Took me a year and a 14 hour road trip to find one with under 1k miles. Well worth the wait though.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Im IBM/Black int 05 M6. I bought it a Denooyers Chevrolet im sure you know where that is DTRAIN. Now that I think of it when I bought mine there was an IBM/blue int 06 auto for sale there but it had 40000 miles and of course was an auto so I bought the 05. I wonder if its the same one that is for sale at Clifton Park----Danfigg


----------



## TheDtrain (Apr 9, 2011)

danfigg said:


> Im IBM/Black int 05 M6. I bought it a Denooyers Chevrolet im sure you know where that is DTRAIN. Now that I think of it when I bought mine there was an IBM/blue int 06 auto for sale there but it had 40000 miles and of course was an auto so I bought the 05. I wonder if its the same one that is for sale at Clifton Park----Danfigg



Oh yeah, I could walk that lot all day long looking at their cars. I would of loved buying from them their warrenty is worth the extra money on the car.


----------



## screwy (Jun 2, 2016)

*blue on blue*

i now live in niles mi jus moved from lagrange in i have a 05 blue on blue auto 17 in wheels i havent seen one like mine at all in the michiana area excect a o4 blue on black in lagrange funnt thing is alot of people in my area didnt even know these cars existed lagrange county dodge has a red on black for sale right now with chrome rims i think it a 04 not sure thow


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Another revived thread from the dead lol. While I'm here i must say I'm glad I went with Impulse Blue. I've seen all colors around florida and almost never see any in this color. I looked mine up with the options it has and it was 1 of 277. I like having a low volume unique car! Unlike mustangs and vetts you see everywhere.


----------



## amandalucky13auto (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey! We have one! Check it out at lucky13auto.com 




krafty said:


> How rare is an '05 or 06 GTO with blue leather interior and blue paint ???
> Looking for one, but recall ever seeing only one...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

amandalucky13auto said:


> Hey! We have one! Check it out at lucky13auto.com


The question was asked over 9 years ago......I guess that wouldn't really matter to you since you are just TROLLING to promote you car lot.......


----------

